# First time on saying hi



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Currently in hospital after my 12 year old son was admitted last night. 

First steps so looking for ways to find info and more to try and make not only his life as stress free and easy but so my wife won't panic and to learn and support him rather than think she has to do everything and blame herself for thinking she could of prevented this. 

Any advice, thoughts most welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Cofito, welcome to the forum  I'm very sorry to hear about the situation you find yourself in  First things first - diabetes is a serious condition, but the good news is that it can be controlled very well and doesn't need to stop your son doing anything he wishes to do, It's never a good time to be diagnosed, but the treatments and technology are excellent these days, and improving all the time. No-one knows what triggers Type 1, but it is an autoimmune condition that is not preventable - there is nothing you or your wife have done wrong, I'm afraid he has just been unfortunate. I was 49, a lifelong runner and a week away from running a marathon when I was diagnosed - there was nothing I could do, and nothing I had done to cause it. I am now back running, and whilst my life does involve a bit more planning it is otherwise unchanged 

There is quite a steep learning curve with Type 1, as you have to go very quickly to insulin injections which can be quite traumatic for some people. However, the needles used are tiny and are practically undetectable most of the time, so very different to those you might give for an innoculation.  My best peice of advice would be to get hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas, the best reference guide available to Type 1 and something you will find invaluable  Please let us know if you have ANY questions and we will be more than happy to help. Good luck, I hope he is out of hospital soon and feeling much better


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks northerner 

Book ordered. Been surfing the net and reading all morning. The one thing sleeping on a chair has going for it keeps you up so time to start learning. 

I guess we will have loads of questions but do far the medical team have been great giving us time to ask and be involved all of us. My son bless him seems to be taking it in his stride but I want to make sure we are aware of the dangers and how serious things can be whilst trying to see the positives in what will be a challenge. 

He is loves his food and his main concern was how will he eat Christmas dinner as he won't know what will be served. . 

I will be honest and it is a strange time. I have no real idea of what he is feeling or what he will feel in a few days weeks etc once the routine starts. Myself as a dad you want to protect your child. So right now emotions are high and it is more about trying to understand everything but feel a little helpless as in the hands on gadgets now.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

Do you know what insulin he is being given? Regarding Christmas dinner, hopefully you will all be in a much better position in a couple of weeks time, but the main thing is not to stress too much about one meal and one day - getting things less than perfect will not impact on his long-term health, and the good thing is that he has been diagnosed now - far better than if he had been undiagnosed. Depending on the insulin regime he is being put on, he should be able to adjust his insulin according to the carbohydrate content of what he wants to eat (ideally, he will be on a regime called 'basal/bolus', also known as MDI - Multiple Daily Injections. This involves a slow-acting 'background' insulin once or twice a day, and a fast-acting insulin each time he eats). 

Don't feel you need to know everything at once, things will take a little while to sink in and settle down, but hopefully you will have good, regular contact with his healthcare team to help you make any adjustments. Hard to predict how he will feel about it all, but I think the main thing is to stress how it is not something he needs to be ashamed of or to hide from his friends. There are plenty of great role models around who have succeeded in their chosen fields despite Type 1. The key thing is to accept it, do what is necessary each day and then just get on with the rest of your life - you control it, it doesn't control you  We have members here who have been Type 1 for decades with no problems along the way - and they were diagnosed at a time when far less was known. There was a chap in the news the other day who has just celebrated 80 years as a Type 1! 

You might also be interested in looking at the 
Children with Diabetes website for another source of support from other UK parents - they also have a Facebook group


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forums.  Great information and support round here.  I am new also so not a lot of help just yet but Northerner is very knowledgeable and will help.  Lots of others around who are parents of young children as well so keep reading and learning.  Takes a couple of days to get your 'learning' head on and soon you will be ok.


----------



## Adrasteia (Dec 11, 2015)

Boys and their food! Mine was the same, but he eats just as he used to, it just takes a little more organisation than it used to. In fact, within a week of diagnosis we were back doing everything we did pre-diagnosis, just with some additions! Kids are so adaptable, he will get used to it far quicker than you will! 

Don't expect to know everything right away, or to totally 'control' the diabetes. But you will learn to manage it, and it's important to remember that sometimes it will go to pot despite all your best efforts. And that is ok.

Make the most of your team, get on MDI if poss and ask all the questions you need. They've heard it all before. We saw a psychologist attached to our team and that was really useful -good if any of you are struggling to get your head around it after a few weeks.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will find the help and support that yu need on here. Its a great place with lots of experienced and knowledgable people.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks all for comments.

He's on MDI. With the slow background injection. Went from 21 last night down to 5.9 this morning.

He's doing the injections himself and he knows how to work everything better than me already.

Christmas dinner he's already been working out with the book they gave us .

I've checked out loads of websites and fact sheets etc.

I'm sure will have questions and will be back in here I am sure. Will look to get my wife on as she will be at home more with him so want to alleviate her worries and anxiety over any of this.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi there, Cofito. Sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis. Sounds like he's hit the ground running, doing his injections himself already. You're in the right place for support and info. It's tough at first, there's so much to take in, but it all calms down eventually, and life goes on. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Bloden. 

No need to be sorry. Life is all about dealing with things. I'm looking forward to spending more time as a family to manage this so as much as it may sound odd there are always positive aspects to everything. 

I will keep posting as we progress


----------



## Flower (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello and welcome Cofito 

It's a tough call being diagnosed young and at first it is one steep learning curve but one things for sure there is absolutely no blame attached to anyone or anything, it just happens. Things will settle down and your son sounds like he's already getting used to it all. There are people on here who have had Type 1 for 50 years + and the technology available to manage diabetes these days is improving all the while. Diabetes is dynamic, you can do everything possible to control it and then for some reason things just go awry, It's part of it and the main thing is to try and work out why - there isn't always a reason - and to get back on track as soon as possible.

I wish you and your son well and hope you enjoy your Christmas meal


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey!  Say two things to your son please ?  First one is - We wish him a welcome, to the Club no-one wanted to join!

Second one is - it is well known fact (but only amongst diabetics you must understand - even Ragnar Hanas doesn't know this!) that there are actually two carbohydrate 'almost-free' days in every year.  First one we share - cos it's Christmas Day!  Second one is - our birthday!  Every single year.

To you as his dad I'll say - of course they aren't ... BUT .... these are one-off days, even though they happen annually, so if mistakes are made and we don't give enough insulin for it, or eat a bit more of anything (good stuff or 'crap' LOL) - so what?  As long as we don't do it every day it won't kill us, because with modern insulins - we can always add a bit more later if we find our blood glucose is a bit high.

I'm not a 50+ year diabetic as I've only had it for 43 - but nothing has dropped off yet or stopped working and I can see fine - I needed glasses before I got Type 1.

It shouldn't stop him doing anything or going anywhere he happens to want.

Also have a look at the Diabetes UK site, plus the JDRF site - Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  Both do shedloads of things though the latter is obviously oriented more towards youth and both do various education type meetings and weekends etc, which are actually really good fun for the kids.  I went to one of DUK's 'Big Day Out' things a couple of years ago - all the D kids were there with their bros and sisters, they all went off to do various activities whilst their parents attended to various lectures - and they were all hacked off when it came to home time, and were demanding of both parents and organisers when the next one was!  'Can we come again next week?' was heard more than once - hilarious, but it really did show it had been fun.  I wasn't D as a child, and it's been a long time since I was a child anyway - but I do know full well how hard it can be to please em!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you again. Just reading replies is really nice. 

More websites and clubs are great to know about will check everything out. 

I'll passed those things on trophywench made him smile. 

We have had lots told to us and it has been in a real caring and drip feeding way. So not to overload us. Going over the harsh realities but then putting it all into simple terms so we can understand it all. 

So far obviously a shock to be suddenly dealing with but it feels like there is a lot of support which is really comforting.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2015)

Don't know whether your son is quite old enough to be 'into' Harry Potter, Cofito - but we now call people like you - non diabetics - Muggles.  Cos - as I'm sure you'll appreciate (you'd better, anyway!) - it is US who are normal and YOU that are weird.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. You will have to take a lot  in the next few years. Really good luck & there are lots out there who have done it for a long time


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

trophywench he's not into Harry Potter but knows of him etc. that's fair enough as I feel like a muggle. He's the special one


----------



## Cofito (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks hobie. 

There are 8 others at his school we found out today so they are really good at helping and managing it when he is there. 170 children in our town. 

Already it seems there is a big community to talk to


----------



## Cofito (Dec 12, 2015)

Just to give an update. 

So far all ok. Levels overnight stayed at 4.6 and 4.2. Not sure if that is good or not as I am sure my wife will worry getting close to being too low. 

We went for a few walls today. And after Santa visits later they have said for us to go out for a couple of hours so we can start to get bs k to normal. 

My son still seems to be taking it in his stride bless him. Will hopefully carry on like that.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Just to give an update.
> 
> So far all ok. Levels overnight stayed at 4.6 and 4.2. Not sure if that is good or not as I am sure my wife will worry getting close to being too low.
> 
> ...


Hi, those levels are a bit on the low side for overnight, it would be preferable for them to be above 5.0. The reason is that levels usually take a dip to their lowest at around 3 am, then start to rise again - this is due to the liver releasing less glucose as the night progessses and thne increasing again as dawn approaches - the 'body clock' or Circadian Rhythm you may be familiar with. For this reason many parents test their children around 3 am just to check they have not fallen too low. If low, then some juice through a straw can be given to raise levels  

Have they said when he might be discharged? Good luck with everything, you have all made a very good start


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Northerner

As much as early days I had thought to low. Just tested half an hour ago and it's 8.2. They seem to be doing it at 2 and 4 ish so perhaps when home will do 3 

Yesterday before breakfast it was 5.2 so it did go up early morning 

I guess the body is still adjusting. 

After meal levels have been high hitting 12 after breakfast yesterday. Testing 2 hours after food. But after lunch and tea they were both 8 so it's adjusting. 

How to compensate and adjust I assume will be the next stage and how to use the data but we haven't gone through that yet. 

Still lots to ask and discuss 

Santa came yesterday so that cheered everyone up.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

The dietrician is coming back to see us Monday so we are staying until then. To be honest I want to get home so we can start adjusting ourselves as although we are doing the tests and injections well my son is , I want to be able to get him especially back to some normality so we can work through any issues, difficulties or adjustments at home. My concern is the wife as she panics more so if we have to stay another day so we are all ok about this then we will.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Bloods tonight 7.5 2am and 6.5 4.15am

So better than yesterday. 

Hope you all don't mind keep posting but nice to be able to put it somewhere.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

Post as much as you wish! 

Something you might wish to consider looking into is the Freestyle Libre - this is a device that gives a continuous indication of blood glucose levels and can help to determine how the body is reacting to glucose and insulin. It's not a substitute for fingerprick testing and is not currently licensed for children, but lots of parents use them. They are not cheap, and there is a long waiting list to get them, so might be worth putting your name down for one if you think it is something you can afford and will find useful (most of us would like one, or even better its bigger cousin the Continuous Glucose Monitor (CGMS) which gives real time readings and can also alarm when low. CGMS are very expensive though).

Don't worry if this sort of thing is out of your reach, most of us manage without them, but thought I would bring them to your attention


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks northerner. Things to look at 

I had the glucose monitor on my questions list to ask


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Cofito,
the best advice I can give you is discuss everything with your son, involve him in everything, food choices amounts of insulin etc. it's his condition and he will have it with him for the next 80 years unless a cure is found.
Any high numbers do not start an enquiry over them  just between you work out how much is needed for a correction dose. If you start criticising (in his eyes) you have lost before you start. Teenagers with or without diabetes have been known to be hell.
Glad to hear your son has his priorities sorted out ( Christmas dinner)


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Pumper_sue thanks 

I am talking to him about everything and he's taking control over what he eats.  Even snacks / sweets at the moment added to meals. Won't be all the time when we are out of hospital . 

He has packed lunch at school. have said we will go through it all each morning and he can choose what he wants to eat, snacks as well.  And then carb count. So all done before he goes to school. 

He has been mentioning about blurred vision today so seems not going up hide things. All though the Dr thinks it's a case of having an eye test rather than anything to do with diabetes. 

Still early days and loads to learn but all advice is really welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not sure about what the doctor says about an eye test. It's very common for newly-diagnosed people to have blurry vision, as the high glucose distorts the lens of the eye, and it can become especially noticeable as you start on insulin and start to recover - I could barely read at all at the end of my 8 days in hospital, and then my sight returned to normal (in fact, better than I had thought 'normal' prior to diagnosis!) over the next couple of weeks. Recently diagnosed people are usually told not to invest in new glasses for a few weeks in case the money is entirely wasted when sight returns to normal


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 13, 2015)

Cofito said:


> He has been mentioning about blurred vision today so seems not going up hide things. All though the Dr thinks it's a case of having an eye test rather than anything to do with diabetes.


If your son had high numbers before diagnoses and has now come down quite quickly then yes it will be to do with diabetes, once he has settled into good numbers his eyes will return to normal. So do not be to hasty in forking out for glasses also tell the optician when son was diagnosed.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 13, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Thanks northerner. Things to look at
> 
> I had the glucose monitor on my questions list to ask



Hi Cofito

Your son will be given a glucose monitor.  An essential bit of kit.  There are plenty on the market and in theory you should be able to choose which one you want that best suits your needs.  In practice some surgeries are now imposing particular brands of meters on patients as a cost saving measure.  If you fight your corner you should get the strips for the meter of your choice.

As Northerner mentions, the Freestyle Libre is a great option.  Not currently on prescription so at the moment it's through self funding.  The waiting list is, I think, about 6 months - link to the site below.  There is talk of it being put on prescription maybe even next year so it's wait and see as regards that.

http://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/

The other CGMs are also an expensive option as they too are only available through self funding.

It's an exciting time with diabetes equipment technology with lots of interesting developments.  The input site is a good one to look at.

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Cofito, 

I just wanted to say hi, and welcome you to the forum Everyone is fantastic here 
I started insulin a few months ago, but I wanted to tell you the reassuring information that my dad has been T1 for 55 years, and he still has all his limbs, eyesight, etc 

I've found that when I tell people I'm a diabetic, they love to give me a good horror story - and I think it's perfectly acceptable to tell this people to be quiet! 

Glad your son is taking everything in his stride - i hope things continue to improve x


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2015)

My eyes were terrible after about 24 hrs on insulin!  Too blurred to read, sew, knit, crochet or watch TV.  I couldn't drive then anyway and didn't have my own car so that was no hardship although I was totally mega bored out of my brain - being a clerk in an office - I was off for another 6 weeks after I came out of hospital.  (Terribly hard to read the (damn) labels on food when you can't see - and in 1972 we didn't even have this 'ere interwebnet thingy!)

But I was fine after that and didn't have my eyes tested until they were due anyway, though thereafter I have gone religiously every 12 months and have only had new glasses either because my sight's a bit worse through age, or I'm now bored with the frames!  Certainly not every year and absolutely not anything to do with D.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 13, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Thanks Bloden.
> 
> No need to be sorry. Life is all about dealing with things. I'm looking forward to spending more time as a family to manage this so as much as it may sound odd there are always positive aspects to everything.
> 
> I will keep posting as we progress



Ooh, I love your positive attitude, Cofito.  My eyesight was blurry too after diagnosis. I got an eye test anyway, just in case / out of interest.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the eye info. We were going to book eye test tomorrow. May still, but yeah seems it could be as you all say. Best not to do anything to quick.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello, Cofito, and welcome  - sorry to hear about your son, but glad that you and he both seem to be coping so well.  Must admit when I was diagnosed type 1 (aged 44!) it felt like a bit of an adventure - I'd never been rushed to hospital before, and I was just ill enough to be too out of it to be scared, but just well enough to find it all quite interesting!

I agree with what everyone's said about the blurry vision - that was my first symptom, and it was my optician who first thought I might be diabetic:  she said it was best not to prescribe new glasses until I'd had my blood sugar tested.  A couple of weeks later I was in hospital and once I was put on insulin, and my sugar levels started coming down my eyesight kept changing - when I came out I could see better without my old glasses than I could with them.  So I'd definitely wait a couple of months for that eye test.

The other thing is, I wouldn't do too much googling, or if you do, take what you read with a pinch of salt!  Diabetes UK is good (diabetes nurse at hospital recommended it to me), but there is a lot of rubbish out there about diabetes, and some of it makes it sound much scarier than it is.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks the clockworkdodo

I am googling who wouldn't but I'm using it to ask questions. 

I'm looking at things that crop up time after time or more people say about but do realise that there is a lot of opinions as well as like most things how this effects one person is different to the next do what you do to manage it will be different. The basics way be the same. 

Anyway bloods over night were good 6.8 and 7.3 should be going home today.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 14, 2015)

Well we are now home. 

Have had all our questions answered to date. 

Been shopping and it was nice as for the first time for a long time we were looking at the contents together made shopping fun again. 

Cooked first meal and carb counted got a few hours to see if we got it right . 

Thanks to everyone for advice and support from here been really helpful.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 14, 2015)

Glad you're home and hopefully everything will be okay.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

I hope you have an uneventful evening and a good night


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

Well first night happening. Currently son is riding at 14. 

Either we miscalculated his carbs. Or I'm not sure why. 

His BG was 7 at 8pm. It was although only 1.45 hours after his meal. And he asked for a big meal as they were smaller portions in hospital. 

Curry and rice. Would it be a slower carb release that would cause a spike later although it would be a miscount as well. 

I thought we had over compensated on carbs at dinner but maybe not. 

Now we were told not to worry at the moment anything under 17 but going to check again in an hour then get him to check keytones in the morning. (Probably good for him to do that anyway) and then if still high give a corrective measure with breakfast. 

Good thing I'm doing night check as wife would of panicked by now. First day home etc.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

It's all very new still and there may be other complicating factors e.g. perhaps stress hormones have caused a higher glucose release from the liver. A larger meal than usual, and consequent higher insulin injection, can make things more difficult to judge. I think your team are correct, do not be too concerned about the numbers at the moment, just be aware of them and record them so you can start building up a picture of how things are going generally. Better to be cautious and correct highs than to risk too many hypos. By the way, it's not uncommon to be absolutely ravenous when you have first been put on insulin - I was constantly famished  So don't be surprised if his appetite is strong 

Have you been told about 'Sick Day rules'? If not, take a look at this and perhaps print it our for future reference, it's very good:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/sick-day-rules-multiple-daily-injections.43081/

Also, do you have blood ketone test strips or urine ones? If urine, then ask your GP to prescribe blood ketone strips as they are far more accurate and useful - the urine strips show ketones an hour after their prescence in blood, so can be misleading. You need a particular meter in order to use the blood strips - I have an Optium Xceed, which I keep as my spare meter as it also reads blood glucose strips. 

I hope he is OK this morning, and you have a good day


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks Northerner. 

BG was 12.4 this morning so had a small correction with breakfast. 

Keytone check was fine. 

We have both but only shown the urine method. Will play around with the strip testing later today. 

I think he was hungry but also I'm home now so I can eat what I like


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

Yesterday was a different routine. Dinner slightly later.

He's been having a carb free snack mid afternoon whilst in hospital. Didn't have that. 
We went shopping and although not exercise probably the most he has walked in 5 days. 

So assume all of this will have played a part in changing things


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

Good news  I wonder if you have come across JDRF in your googling? They are very centred on Type 1, and have a lot of support for children and parents. They also offer a children's 'KIDSAC' with Rufus bear.for newly-diagnosed children, although he may be a bit old for that!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

I haven't northerner will check it out today. 

Many thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 15, 2015)

Good to see you are getting on so brilliantly and sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis - but you look like you are well on the right track. Just keep trying, testing, experimenting and attempting to keep those numbers somewhere near the range you'd like to see. Or to move towards that range in small steps - marathon not a sprint etc etc. 

And try not to be too hard on yourselves when you get unexpected results - I'm afraid it's all part of the game. You can help to some extent by eating fairly regular sized meals so that you can have a good few goes at seeing what dose 'works', but you will quickly come to understand that you are only in control of some of the inputs in this complicated machine and that even if you ate exactly the same thing, weighed and measured to perfection, every single day - with carefully matched doses - even then you *still* wouldn't get perfect results. It's about finding a compromise between approaches and strategies that _generally_ 'work', aiming for reasonable numbers and living a varied and enjoyable life.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

Well after a high period. Pre dinner BG was 9 so getting back down. Will see what tonight holds. 

I'm now I'll lol so we trecked to the Drs to get me some medication lol. 

Enjoying it at the moment as we built some zombie targets today, been nice spending time with both sons.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

Hope YOU are feeling better soon!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 15, 2015)

Just a chesty cough. Although chest is clear.

Normally I would just get some hot honey and lemon and deal with it that way but due to son thought try and kick it quicker in case he gets it


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Just a chesty cough. Although chest is clear.
> 
> Normally I would just get some hot honey and lemon and deal with it that way but due to son thought try and kick it quicker in case he gets it


Good thinking


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 15, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Curry and rice. Would it be a slower carb release that would cause a spike later although it would be a miscount as well.



Rice might cause spikes, especially if it was white rice - have they told you to give your son brown rice (and pasta, and bread) rather than white?

But as others have said, don't worry about the odd 14 or whatever, it happens to all of us at some point, no matter how well we carb-count!  It's readings which stay high over a long period of time that cause the problems, not the odd spike.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2015)

High fat with high carb. together is quite tricky to bolus for - stuff like curry, spag carbonara, pizza, chips ....... in fact the 'spike' after, is often referred to as 'the pizza effect'.

I will get a spike about 5 hours after I eat stuff like that - so I have to be strict about the actual amount of carb in the whole meal and also having a pump, can do an extended bolus, so I have some upfront (c 60%) and the rest dripped in over the next 90 mins/2 hours.  You can't do that on MDI - you can however, split the bolus, some now, some a bit later.  But it's probably a tad complicated/confusing for you both as yet - so why don't you just steer clear of stuff like that just for a bit until you are ALL more relaxed/more confident, about the whole shebang?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2015)

You might be interested in browsing our (very unscientific!) Food Experiments thread, gives an idea of various meals that might cause problems for some, but not for others:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/food-experiments-bevs-big-night-in.7311/


----------



## Cofito (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds like it may have been due to the food as he was 9 though the night with a 6.9 before bed so normalising again. 

He does love his food .


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm still on a learning curve with food too. 
I have porridge for breakfast every day (love the stuff!) I always have the jumbo oats or steel cut, or something similar, and my BG is always normal after breakfast. Two days ago I ran out of my porridge and used some of hubby's, the normal Quaker Oats stuff, which has much smaller flake size, both days my BG has been 12-13 after breakfast... 
Diabetes is a fickle thing!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 18, 2015)

Off to clinic today so will get update on how we are all doing. 

Pattern seems to be high in morning between 8-11 then settles down in afternoon from 5-8. 

Nighttime ranges from 6-9 

Will see if any adjustments needed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

Hope all goes well  Just wondering, is he testing immediately on waking or after he's been up and about for a bit? Many people's levels can start to rise rapidly in the morning due to the liver releasing extra glucose (known as 'Dawn Phenomenon) so levels taken, say, before breakfast might not reflect the true overnight level, when the FHTF (Feet Hit The Floor )


----------



## Cofito (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok ... Yeah we test before breakfast once up. 

I'm doing two night tests at the moment may drop that down. The fact I missed one last night as kept hitting snooze  

But that is to get some patterns also to ease my wife's anxiety


----------



## Cofito (Dec 18, 2015)

First clinic appointment.

Saw the data on graphs.

Been told don't need to do night testing. So some more sleep for me 

We have adjusted breakfast dose to 1:8.

Also been told to now look at correcting if needed during the day as well as adjust lantus if needed.

Dietrician wasn't there but they still gave us insight into fast and slow carbs and to look at injecting 15 mins before eating.

All in all it was good session and feel they are taking us step by step on this learning curve together.

The Dr was greek which helps my wife (being greek) and her uncle phoned from Greece this evening saying he will take the Dr out for squid and ouzo if he takes care of my son. Lol.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

A lot of parents are told they don't need to do night testing, but an awful lot of parents would vehemently disagree with that advice. The theory is that if a person drops low in the night their liver will (eventually) kick in and release glucose to raise levels. This does indeed happen, and is often observed as a 'rebound high' - drop low, liver over-compensates, person wakes on a high level which then sometimes leads them to believe that basal insulin needs increasing...increasing the risk of a night hypo!  Unfortunately, it's not always true that the liver will respond, so it is a risk, and I think especially so when insulin requirements are changing shortly after diagnosis.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Northerner. 

I always had stuck in my head the 3am time you mentioned as a possible time to switch to. 

I know the wife won't sleep easy if not doing anything at least for the time being. 

I'm not much of a sleeper anyway so it doesn't really bother me if I have to get up and if it helps my son in the early stages that's what it is for. 

I did think it odd to go to know testing rather than once for now. They did say to test every 4 weeks or so again giving more readings to analyse.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 19, 2015)

Well I've just tested at 3am and he was 4.6. So now I'm a little worried in case he dips lower. 

Going to retest in an hour or so.


----------



## Cofito (Dec 19, 2015)

Just retested and 4.8 now. So staying constant.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2015)

Cofito said:


> Just retested and 4.8 now. So staying constant.


Looks like the 4.6 was his low point


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2015)

That sounds like your son is normal!  LOL  Around 3am is supposed to be the time when humans get their lowest BG!


----------



## Cofito (Dec 19, 2015)

Star Wars day. 

Went to see Star Wars. Family Xmas cinema trip we do every year. 

Son has been spot on all day. 6.9, 5.1 and 5.7. 

Bag of haribos injected based on carbs, after film 13.9. So high. 

Then Pizza Hut. 

Got their food folder and worked out carbs for pizza he choose. Adjusted insulin due to being high. 

Now half way through I can tell he is getting full so I say he can leave it we will just have to work out if you have something else. 

He leaves one slice and a crust. So we check the carbs in the folder rough look at size of portions using the carb counting app and he had ice cream chocolate sauce and buttons. 

Just tested and he's 5.7.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2015)

You're doing great!  Pizza can be a problem for a lot of people - high carb, high fat so sometimes has a kick in the tail of raising levels after insulin dose has run its course. Of course, this being diabetes, it affects people differently!


----------



## pippaandben (Dec 20, 2015)

Re blurred eyesight- I was lucky enough to get an optician who had a special interest and knowledge of diabetes and eye changes. She was doing a doctorate on the subject and so gave me a test every 2 weeks for 8 weeks to monitor how the eye changed as blood glucose got more under control. She determined at 8 weeks that the sight had stabilised enough to now warrant new glasses. I had previously worn reading and long sight glasses and funnily enough whilst going through this period I had not needed my long sight glasses at all - that was perfect!! However of course as levels came under control the reading became better and the long sight worse again.


----------

